# $1 at a junk sale



## swizzle (May 24, 2007)

So how did I do? Swizzle


----------



## newtothebottleworld (May 24, 2007)

It list in RB9 8.00 to 10.00 for a quart in clear.


----------



## capsoda (May 24, 2007)

Good buy Jason.


----------



## sldavis (May 24, 2007)

Hey Swizzle you did good .If you need a lid it shouldn't be that hard to find.In fact I'll go through my lids and if I have one I'll send it to you.Great find Clinton


----------



## swizzle (May 24, 2007)

I have a bunch of lids somewhere. I just got to dig them out. Do they take a special lid or just a regular one? Thanx for the help guys. Swizzle


----------



## newtothebottleworld (May 25, 2007)

I might be wrong,but i think they look like this lid here.This is a A.G. Smalley lid.


----------



## swizzle (May 25, 2007)

That looks familiar. I think I might have one but I'm not sure.If I don't find one then I'll gladly pay shipping to get a lid for it. Thanx for the offer. Swizzle


----------

